# Trailer for 2 microskiffs



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

A tandem jet ski trailer with the bunks modified for the width of the solos would be pretty simple.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Send hipshot a message, he made a double decker SoloSkiff trailer, I saw it a while back when I was picking his skiff up.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I’d be inclined to buy a 7x14 utility trailer with how light the solo skiffs are. Take the rear ramp off, and build some angled carpeted bunk cradles with hand winches at the front. Should be able to fasten them down to the deck with a couple lag bolts so you can easily remove them and use the trailer for hauling other stuff.

If you use the trailer as a dry launch setup, you won’t have major rust issues and can launch off any beach. That doesn’t seem to be a super common size, there are a ton of trailer builders in S Georgia though, going to be the cheapest place to get a new one by far.



https://bigbubbastrailers.com/product/7x14-utility-trailer-free-spare/


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I would think a double jet ski trailer would be a simple modification.


----------



## sgtsnooky (Mar 20, 2021)

MatthewAbbott said:


> A tandem jet ski trailer with the bunks modified for the width of the solos would be pretty simple.


I like that idea. I've seen a few good ones around here with some clunker jet skis on them. Double hand wenches would be nice and easy. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## sgtsnooky (Mar 20, 2021)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I’d be inclined to buy a 7x14 utility trailer with how light the solo skiffs are. Take the rear ramp off, and build some angled carpeted bunk cradles with hand winches at the front. Should be able to fasten them down to the deck with a couple lag bolts so you can easily remove them and use the trailer for hauling other stuff.
> 
> If you use the trailer as a dry launch setup, you won’t have major rust issues and can launch off any beach. That doesn’t seem to be a super common size, there are a ton of trailer builders in S Georgia though, going to be the cheapest place to get a new one by far.
> 
> ...


I saw this in a few videos on YouTube! There are an endless amount of Harbor Freight trailer mod videos where folks outfit them to fit a single skiff which seems pretty easy. The multi-purposing of the trailer seems to be a huge plus with this option.


----------



## sgtsnooky (Mar 20, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Send hipshot a message, he made a double decker SoloSkiff trailer, I saw it a while back when I was picking his skiff up.


Will do, thanks for the reference!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I wish you the best on finding a trailer that fits your needs.

I also wish to convey a message - if your father does not drive anymore a solo skiff might not be a good choice even if he loves it. Just want you two to be safe.


----------

